# Live Action Video game movies



## rockclock (Nov 28, 2011)

Live Action movies based off of video games have long been considered to be the dreck of Hollywood. Entertaining video games just never seem to translate well to the big screen. Plots get simplified, characters get changed, and fans complain. Live Action videogame adaptations are terrible. Just terrible. Aside from a guilty pleasure, or something to laugh at, there?s really no place for the Live Action videogame movies.

The problem is that a lot of video games don't have enough actual plot to make into a live action movie, so writers have to improvise. Somehow they always seem to mess this up and do a crap-shoddy job at making everyone's favorite video game into something they can enjoy in a movie. Instead, they end up ruining the video game more than anything else because usually the "story" they cook up is downright stupid, or just plain sucks. Or so much stuff has been added or changed from the game that it's simply ridiculous.

On the other hand, some video games have too much plot to incorporate into two and a half hour long live action movie. Let's face it, that's about as long as a movie can be, because if it was any longer, very few people would want to watch it. Thus, the writers have chop up the plot and take parts out. Most of them will say they try to take out the most minor parts, but somehow their judgement of what parts of the plot are "minor" is pretty piss poor. Thus, people end up being frustrated about "important" parts of the story being left out, and the whole movie ends being a bomb. 

In short... video games should just stay video games. Live Action movies take out all the fun.

The two just don't go together well.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 28, 2011)

In b4 someone thinks MGS would make the "most super awesome movie ever".


----------



## Stunna (Nov 28, 2011)

Metal Gear Solid would make the most super awesome movie ever.


----------



## Slice (Nov 28, 2011)

But there is already a Metal Gear Solid movie available for PS3 - it is just occasionally interrupted by short video game sequences.


----------



## Violence (Nov 30, 2011)

Devil May Cry would be the amazing movie! pek


----------



## Achilles (Nov 30, 2011)

When's the Mario Bros sequel coming out?


----------



## Magikbyrd (Nov 30, 2011)

Never, I hope.

What about Resident Evil? 

I've never seen any of the movies. Were they any good?


----------



## Jena (Nov 30, 2011)

NoOneXIII said:


> Never, I hope.
> 
> What about Resident Evil?
> 
> I've never seen any of the movies. Were they any good?



If you pretend they're not _Resident Evil_ and instead just some mindless zombie movies, yes.

Also pretend you don't know who any of the characters are. It's less painful that way.


----------



## Taleran (Nov 30, 2011)

My favorite Video Game movie is *Gamer* for the simple reason that. 



> This is a film by two men who played Super Metroid the way Jacques Rivette read Balzac, a movie about the inner lives of video game characters: their pointless existences, their abusive relationships to players and their endless struggle against the sadism of game design.



It is the ONLY movie that has ever gotten what it would be like to be in a video game right.

Also yeah licensed video games will never work. For the simple reason of Dilution.

The plots, concepts, characters in video games are already second hand versions of characters from film, if you were to then bring them back into movies and also remove the interactivity and immersion of the game it would kill all the fun of the property outright.

It would be like watching someone else play the game.


----------



## rockclock (Dec 1, 2011)

Live Action movies based on video games tend to carry a reputation of being lower budgeted B movies, live-action video game movies rarely receive the appreciation of either film critics or fans of the games on which they are based on. The main cause of failure among live action video game adaptions is often cited as the genre's tendency for its movies to drastically differ from the games.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 1, 2011)

Final Fantasy VI would be the best game movie ever.


They could get Christian Bale to play Ultros.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 1, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Final Fantasy VI would be the best game movie ever.
> 
> 
> They could get Christian Bale to play Orthros.



Yeah                    .


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 1, 2011)

Usually it's completely terrible but there have been a few exceptions like Mortal Kombat and Silent Hill.

The other way around is usually pretty bad as well, movies transition over to a video game usually are pretty bad with the exception of the amazing GoldenEye 64.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 1, 2011)

Hatifnatten said:


> Yeah                    .



I prefer the bastardization of his name, much like I prefer the bastardization of all of the Final Fantasy VI names to the real ones.

Ultros
Atma Weapon
Atma Weapon
Pearl (okay, not Pearl--Holy is better)
Terra
Cyan


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Dec 1, 2011)

Pearl was supposed to be Holy? mind blown.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 1, 2011)

A Sonic the Hedgehog movie would be Oscar bait.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 1, 2011)

Fenix Down said:


> Pearl was supposed to be Holy? mind blown.


I think so, yeah. When I played the game the first time I was confused as to what Pearl was supposed to be at all and never liked/used it.


----------



## Piekage (Dec 1, 2011)

At one point Comic Book movies were considered the dreck of Hollywood, but now they've been doing pretty damn good as of late. I'm of the opinion that it's not impossible to make a good comic book movie, you just have to find someone who knows what they're doing, who'll treat the property with respect.


----------



## rockclock (Dec 3, 2011)

Piekage said:


> At one point Comic Book movies were considered the dreck of Hollywood, but now they've been doing pretty damn good as of late. I'm of the opinion that it's not impossible to make a good comic book movie, you just have to find someone who knows what they're doing, who'll treat the property with respect.



Well not all comic book movies back then, you see there were ones that did good like Swamp Thing, Superman, Superman II, Batman (1960's movie), Batman (1989), Batman Returns.

There was also comic film serials of 1930,s 1940,s and 1950,s that did good like Captain America, Adventures of Captain Marvel, Spy Smasher, Batman, Hop Harrigan, The Vigilante, Superman, Congo Bill, Batman and Robin, Atom Man vs. Superman, Blackhawk, Flash Gordon, Buck Rogers.


Comic book films have been around way longer then live action video game movies.


----------



## Beast. (Dec 3, 2011)

Whachu talkin bout Lisa? Doom was a masterpiece!


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 30, 2012)

Hmmmm.

deja vu


----------



## staticbeast (Sep 30, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> Hmmmm.
> 
> deja vu



Well so far none of these live action video games movies did good on release.

I cannot see a live action video game movie having an impact like Wizard of Oz or The Dark Knight.


----------

